# Spiele ohne Direct x



## Druiler (12. März 2012)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community 

Ich habe seid tagen Folgenes Problem meine grafikkarte in meinem Pc ist verreckt und nun habe ich nurnoch die onbard grafikkarte die ja nicht direct x kompatibel ist und nun weis ich nicht was ich spielen soll eil ich keine WoW und kein WC3 mehr läuft und da wollte ich wissen ob ich spiele kennt die ohne Direct x laufen (heros 4 läuft zwar ohne aber des ist für mich schon totgespielt)
Grüsse Druiler

*
*


----------



## Schrottinator (12. März 2012)

Minecraft und Doom 3 hat glaub ich auch nen OpenGL-Mode.


----------



## Druiler (12. März 2012)

ich glaub ich hette noch erwenen sollen das as möglichst kostenlose spiele seinsollten


----------



## Manowar (12. März 2012)

pro7 Games? 
Du glaubst gerade wirklich, das du aktuelle Spiele, mit der onboard Graka spielen kannst?


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. März 2012)

Wichtiger wäre zu wissen, was für eine OnBoard-Karte du hast.

Die Karten der letzen 3-4 Jahre sollten alle DX-Kompatibel sein.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. März 2012)

DOSBox und Abandonware Games?


----------



## Druiler (12. März 2012)

es muss ja kein neues spiel sein es giebt viele alte und trodsdem gute spiele 

ich habe eine d1961 mainboard mit [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Integrierte SiS Real256E, 2D/3D Grafik-Controller[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
http://uk.ts.fujitsu.com/rl/servicesupport/techsupport/Boards/Motherboards/Fujitsu/D1961/D1961.htm


----------



## ink0gnito (12. März 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> pro7 Games?
> Du glaubst gerade wirklich, das du aktuelle Spiele, mit der onboard Graka spielen kannst?



Die rede von aktuellen spiele ist hier genau wo?


----------



## Legendary (12. März 2012)

Druiler schrieb:


> es muss ja kein neues spiel sein es giebt viele alte und trodsdem gute spiele
> 
> ich habe eine d1961 mainboard mit [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Integrierte SiS Real256E, 2D/3D Grafik-Controller[/font]
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
> http://uk.ts.fujitsu...D1961/D1961.htm



Ohje...die D1961er, das Board hatte meine Freundin in ihrem alten PC, Mist OEM Teil.  Das Teil hat einfach keine Leistung, für nichts.


----------



## Konov (12. März 2012)

Druiler schrieb:


> es muss ja kein neues spiel sein es giebt viele alte und trodsdem gute spiele
> 
> ich habe eine d1961 mainboard mit [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Integrierte SiS Real256E, 2D/3D Grafik-Controller[/font]
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
> http://uk.ts.fujitsu...D1961/D1961.htm



LOL
Wie alt ist das Ding? 10 Jahre? Wenn ich Intel Celeron und SiS Grafik lese, naja irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor aus meinen jüngeren Jahren.
Damit kannst du nix mehr zocken, allerhöchstens Browserspiele oder Minesweeper und Pinball im Windows.


----------



## ZAM (12. März 2012)

Wing Commander 3 braucht doch kein DirectX :-P
Hört endlich auf WC3 als Abkürzung für das völlig falsche, weil jüngere Spiel zu ver-missbrauchen. :-P


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. März 2012)

emulatorgames. kilngt nach ner feinen runde snes mit gamepad und spielen von vor 20 jahren. da gibts rpgs in denen du gut und gerne 100h+ versenken kannst.

wenn du aus berlin bist, kann ich dir hier noch fürn 10er ne agp graka anbieten


----------



## Druiler (13. März 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> emulatorgames. kilngt nach ner feinen runde snes mit gamepad und spielen von vor 20 jahren. da gibts rpgs in denen du gut und gerne 100h+ versenken kannst.
> 
> wenn du aus berlin bist, kann ich dir hier noch fürn 10er ne agp graka anbieten



wohne leider in BW und emulatoren klingt gut aber nur finde ich nie deutsche spiele

und Auserdem steckt das Mainboard in meinem Aus dem jahre 2005er Piranja av2


----------



## Xidish (13. März 2012)

Ähm ... Der Chip mag zwar schon 11 Jahre alt sein (2001 erstmals vorgestellt)
Doch _Integrated SiS Real256E, 2D/3D Video Controller_ unterstützt nach Angaben bis zu DirectX 8.1. 
Allerdings ist er wirklich eher nur für Office Sachen verwendbar, 
da diesem ersten derartigen Chip von SiS etwas Entscheidendes fehlt.

Es gibt auch, denke ich, massig SNES ROMs die deutsch sind bzw. übersetzt wurden.


----------



## Druiler (13. März 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ähm ... Der Chip mag zwar schon 11 Jahre alt sein (2001 erstmals vorgestellt)
> Doch _Integrated SiS Real256E, 2D/3D Video Controller_ unterstützt nach Angaben bis zu DirectX 8.1.
> Allerdings ist er wirklich eher nur für Office Sachen verwendbar,
> da diesem ersten derartigen Chip von SiS etwas Entscheidendes fehlt.
> ...




ja das Problem mit direct x 8.1 es gibt da keinen installier für win 7 nur für ältere (zumindest keine gefunden)


----------



## vollmi (13. März 2012)

Druiler schrieb:


> ja das Problem mit direct x 8.1 es gibt da keinen installier für win 7 nur für ältere (zumindest keine gefunden)



Laufen Solitär, Hearts, Minesweeper etc. nicht dadrauf?

Windows 7 auf einem so alten Rechner? Oo

mfg René


----------



## ZAM (13. März 2012)

Bleibt bitte im legalen Rahmen.


----------



## Anvy (13. März 2012)

Habe hier etwas zu direct x unter Windows 7 gefunden. Kannst du ja testen, ob es mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus funktioniert.


----------



## floppydrive (13. März 2012)

Open TTD oder LinCity


----------



## MasterXoX (13. März 2012)

Wieso kaufst du dir nicht einfach eine neue Grafikkarte?


----------



## Zonalar (13. März 2012)

Age of Empires 2. BIn nicht sicher, obs funktioniert, aber der Versuch ist es wert! Und es ist einfach mein grosser Stern im RTS-Genre <3


----------



## Druiler (13. März 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wieso kaufst du dir nicht einfach eine neue Grafikkarte?




Ich bin derzeit arbeitsuchen und kann es mir leider nicht leisten


----------



## Konov (13. März 2012)

Druiler schrieb:


> Ich bin derzeit arbeitsuchen und kann es mir leider nicht leisten



Dann würde ich dir wirklich Browser Games empfehlen, dafür brauchste nicht viel und je nach Spiel kann man da einige Wochen mit verbringen.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. März 2012)

Dos Box Herunterladen -> Siedler 2, Doom etc. Spielen.


----------



## Y S L (14. März 2012)

Spiel doch was auf dem Handy  es gibt doch sooooviel Auswahl und die meisten Sachen kosten nur 79 Cent  damit kannst du dich praktisch für die Ewigkeit beschäftigen  die Spiele von Popcap und DonutGames sind alle Super und lohnen sich, auch wenn sie nicht sooo unendlich viel Umfang haben..


----------



## Davatar (16. März 2012)

Auf http://www.abandonia.com/ findest Du allerhand alte Spiele, die mittlerweile kostenlos und legal zum Download zur Verfügung stehen. Allerdings sind viele davon halt englisch und die meisten brauchen die Dosbox.

Edit: 2. Link gelöscht, da die Seite wohl nicht mehr so ganz legal ist, wie sie mal war ^^


----------



## Reflox (26. März 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Age of Empires 2. BIn nicht sicher, obs funktioniert, aber der Versuch ist es wert! Und es ist einfach mein grosser Stern im RTS-Genre <3



Funktioniert, das zock ich immer auf meinem Netbook und das hat kein Direct x :3


----------



## Realxd78 (27. März 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wieso kaufst du dir nicht einfach eine neue Grafikkarte?



Wenn die Spiele möglichst kostenlos sein sollen, dürfte das nötige Geld für eine "neue" GraKa nicht vorhanden sein. Zudem: Welche "neue" GraKa passt in eine Rechner der geschätzte 8-12 Jahre alt ist...

Vorher wurde schon geschrieben, dass die verbaute Onboard-Karte durchaus DX-fähig ist. Die 3D-Fähigkeiten sind aber gleich 0. Daher: 2D-Spiele:
RTS: Commandos, C&C 1, Red Alert, KKND (Xtreme), Warcraft 2, Starcraft 1, Dungeon Keeper 1, Syndicate
RBS: Ascendancy, Master of Orion 1 & 2
RPG: Diablo 1, Baldurs Gate 1, Ultima VI / Underworld
SIM: Silent Hunter, Elite, Sim City
REN: POD, Grand Prix 1 & 2, Need for Speed 1 & 2

... ok, die kosten teilweise noch um die 5 Eur. Aber einige davon bekommt man auch schon zum kostenlosen DL. C&C 1 meine ich, kann/konnte man über EA herunterladen...
ansonsten mal auf GoodOldGamesDotCom schauen. Wie gesagt, die kosten was, aber sind viele non-3d-Titel mit dabei, die über Wochen Spass bringen.


----------



## Davatar (28. März 2012)

Command & Conquer 1 kannst Du sonst auf dieser Seite kostenlos und legal runterladen. Das wurde vor ein paar Jahren von Westwood (oder bereits EA) freigegeben.


----------

